# TX5C - Clipperton

## RA3CQ

Clipperton 2008

This press release formally announces the 2008 DXpedition to Clipperton Island.  The DXpedition will be led by N6OX with N7CQQ and K4SV as the management team.  The goal is to make 100,000+ contacts, including working as many European, Mediterranean and African stations where Clipperton is high on the most wanted list.  Departure date is February 28, 2008, arriving on Clipperton on March 4+-.  The team plans to operate 12 to 14 days, depending on conditions, using the call TX5C.  

Currently Clipperton is ranked 35th on the most needed countries list worldwide.  The team of 22 or so amateur operators look forward to meeting or exceeding the performance expectations of modern DXpeditions.  In addition to the ham activities, there will be a series of scientific studies done by the team. 

<>Clipperton Island (French: Žle de Clipperton and as the real French name Žle de la Passion) is a nine-square-kilometer coral atoll in the North Pacific Ocean, southwest of Mexico and west of Costa Rica, at 10°18?N, 109°13?W. It has no permanent inhabitants.  It is an overseas possession of France administered by the Minister of Overseas France.    

<>More information about this expedition, including details of the scientific studies, ways you can help support this expedition financially, bios on the operators, a sponsor list and history of this DXCC entity, can be found at the team?s web site: http://www.clipperton2008.org.  While checking out the web site, be sure to visit the TX5C STORE.

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

. VP6DX    .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

new one. .   .  XF4.

----------


## rv6ljk

FO0AAA  14   7 MHz.  -    QSL   14 MHz-pirate, 7 Mhz-not in log.     ,  RV6LJK-.  RV6LJ- , QSO  7 MHz. -      K!   .  TX5C   new one. ,      VP6DX.      .

----------


## EY8MM

,     .  :Smile: 

     .        ,      ,   .     14, 21.
     .    .

----------


## RN3AHL

1978,    FO0XC,    ,    DX.
 85  86,   ,          FO0XX  FO0XA,      14,    7,         :Very Happy:  .
  FO0AAA   , ..      , .
   new one,   ,    .

 73!    QSO!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> 


     .

----------


## RX4HX

...     90- CQ  FR5ZU/T -     .   -   ,   !        .    .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> CQ  FR5ZU/T -


   FR5ZU/G.   .

----------


## rx3agd

""    (  2   ), " .."
 :Sad:

----------


## RA1WU

, -  :(
   ,  
,      
 :Smile: 

     80-  FM/F5LGE

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## RU3HD

TX5C!  FT-857D 100  LW, GP, A-4-S       . ,      .   ,   ,     ,       ,     -!       FO0AAA,      ,    .           TX5C .  ,  *direct!*.    ,   !   , , -,    RZ3DJ,     (2004-2006) R1ANN, RU3HD/ANT, R1ANN/MM, RU3HD/MM        45000 ! P.S.      2-71    ,     () 73!  ! .

----------


## RW5C

> TX5C!  FT-857D 100  LW, GP, A-4-S       .  73!  ! .


,      3   6 ??

----------


## RU3HD

RW3AFY DE RU3HD.  2004          ( !)  ,   18   .   ,     ,  ,  ...           DX-! P.S.  :* *;  :* !* 73! .

----------


## va2wdq

> -,    RZ3DJ,     (2004-2006) R1ANN, RU3HD/ANT, R1ANN/MM, RU3HD/MM        45000 !


,  QSL  QSO c R1ANN  RU3HD/mm.   !      .      .. (((

 ,   ,   FO5   ..

73!

----------


## ES4RZ

> .


    ,   ,   .
  ?!  :Smile:

----------


## Gene

> Gene
> 
>        .
> 
> 
>     ,   ,   .
>   ?!


.   .

----------


## RZ6BU

RZ3DJ ,    ,  .  ,    3,5    . 

73!

----------


## ES4RZ

!

----------


## RZ3DJ

,        (   )   "".   :Super:     - !!!
                           RZ3DJ

----------


## va2wdq

... 3    ?!   .   ""  "" (((

  ,        .

73!

----------


## ew4dx

20- ,      VP6DX...  ,   .  :Sad:

----------


## UA9KW

, ,   ?

----------


## rx3agd

> ,       FO0X.    !!! ,      3     .


.....    ....  :Sad:

----------


## UA9KW

> ,       FO0X.    !!! ,      3     .


 .    20-     UA6A     56  !!!

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

80  40 ,    ,  .    -. !
.

----------


## RX4HX

> 80  40 ,    ,  .    -. !
> .


!     -    ,      1A0KM  :Smile:        .

----------


## va2wdq

,    20 14.024 QSX up 14.0358 CW.     599.

     .   -   15 .   QSO   1   .     ,    .   TU CQ de TX5C    .     Icom-756Pro3.            .

          .    10-    .

      .  QSO   .  CQ c ,  , ..    va2w*B*q..     2   .    QSL de TX5C...     .      ((((

 ,         .    -     .     .  , ,  .   - -      ,      .    ,        20-     EU. ,    EU only  -.     6-8   ,     . VP6DX   .

 VP6DX  ,     TX5C.    QSO  . New one))

   TX5C.


73!

----------


## bubble gum

> .


  .   ,     .      -      ..    ,  - - ..  :Smile:    . :(

----------


## Yan

> .  QSO   .  CQ c ,  , .. 
> 
>  ,         .    -     .     .  , ,  .   - -      ,      .    ,        20-     EU. ,    EU only  -.     6-8   ,     . VP6DX   .
> 
>  VP6DX  ,     TX5C.


   -      ,  ,  ,      ,    -        :Sad:  
FO0AAA    - 7  -

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

160 6W/RW3TN, VQ9LA, PJ5NA, OA4/N6XQ,  TX5C  160-30   ,    .    40 . .

----------


## Gene

> -      ,  ,  ,      ,    -        
> FO0AAA    - 7  -


  FO0AAA    .      30  10 CW,SSB,RTTY  .     -   -    ,      - .
  ,    .  . 
    40    -    EU
(, )  .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

. 8   16-      :Sad:

----------


## RV4CT

40- SSB -     -  ...  20-  14197 ...  ,  ...    -     "Don't working with him" -    .  ,     , -!      -    14195 -    IK1JUO.    -        ,      24        ,       ,    !   -...
73!    !

----------


## RN3AHL

,   ,  RV4CT,    40,   30 . 
    "" DX-    (   ,   2  )     :       ,         ,   ,      . 

   :   ,   !!!

         TX5C.

----------


## RN3AHL

To: RX3AGD.

, !      ,  ,    !!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## RW4NH

> 20-  ...    ,  18:35    ...
>   !


         20 ?
 73

----------


## RN3AHL

20   (SP),     EU - .  ,   1  call  4 . 

  ,   UP EU,   NA. 

    ,   - .        ,    .

----------


## RN3DK

> ,    ,          ,        ,     -       ,     20- -     .


...!
 ,   ...
    -    ...
      - 
,  ,  ,  , 
  -   ???  :Very Happy:  
 , 73!
Alex

----------


## Delovar

*RA6ALS*



> ,,   (  ,   ).   VP6DX


 -,   ...

----------


## va2wdq

..  18 .   -         ,  TX5C    .   ,  22-34 UTC.   ,  , ""   )))

73!

----------


## 4L5A

:Sad:

----------


## RW4NH

""
  .       :Sad: (

 To ALL de UA3QIX: TX5X Dermo!VP6 Nice!
WCY de DK0WCY-3 <05> : K=2 expK=2 A=17 R=12 SFI=70 SA=qui GMF=act Au=no
DX de RU3OW:      7000.0  TX5C         QIX - Wot i ni Hera Blja!      0520Z
DX de DL4VM:      7028.0  HA808MT      tnx, ere qrp 5w + dipole, szia 0521Z JN39
DX de RU3OW:      7000.0  TX5C         UA3QIX - OHUENNAJA DX_PED !    0522Z
DX de SV1RK:     10127.0  TX5C         UP FB SIGNALS                  0524Z KM17

   ,   ...

----------


## dvb

.     SSB     ,    .         QSO.          ,       7-8 .     EU  USA.   1,5   ,  QSO      :Evil or Very Mad:  .      , .

----------


## RW4NH

to va2wdq 

 ,  mp3   ...
       ""  
    -     .     --      ..
   . ,    7   :Sad: (

----------


## R7CA

> .     16-   8  -  ,   7. UU9JX/MM     ,   33-     ,   ,  16- ,  -   . , ...
> !!!


  ,   RW0  18 ,        .  .

----------


## 4Z5ML

> ,   -  OK/OM/SP   - .


    OK/OM/SP    40-. 2 (!) .   :  :

----------


## va2wdq

> .      ,   .        .      ,            .


 .    .       ?

   -    QSO.

73!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

"2008 Mar07 2008 Mar17 Clipperton Island TX5C TBA NN3W
20070529 By N6OX N7CQQ K4SV + international team; emphasis on EU + AF"

www.ng3k.com.
   "emphasis on EU + AF"?

----------


## RU3OW

.  -    . .      -      73 !   RU3OW

----------


## UR0MC

:-)

----------


## UR0MC

VA2WDQ     3502.0 UX0UN       cgrt! gd QSO!                 0326 12 Mar 2008
UR0MC      3502.0 UX0UN       s4-5 in ukraine :-)           0327 12 Mar 2008
VE6WZ      3503.8 UX0UN       5-9 + VE6 !! Not likley       0327 12 Mar 2008
VE3DZ      3502.0 UX0UN       zato 9+ in NA :-))            0328 12 Mar 2008

     :-)

----------


## dvb

.     :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 4L5A

RU3OW  ?
  21z           4X       :-)

----------


## rv6ljk

> rv6ljk
> 
>      28 Mhz.  ...
> 
> 
>   ...  .


  :Very Happy:  
  16        21 MHz,        28 MHz?   .  :Very Happy: 
  ,   144 MHz  ?        ,   .    ...  :Super:

----------


## RN3DK

> 16   10 UTC  80 . ??? 8O   !
>  -     .   21 Mhz      ,  3,5 MHz    ...       .      28 Mhz.  ...


..!!!
..!!!
,     VP6DX,   ,
      21  ,    24MHZ
  ...
   ...  !!!
 ...  TX5C ////  :Super:  
  !!!
Alex, 73!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

DXCC Chelenger?
 . 
1.   ( ).
2. 50  50 ( ,    ,    , ,   ).
3. " " (, , ,   ,          .     ...).

    , : "DXCC -  ".

#1     . 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

73!       TX5C.

----------


## RA1WU

-     :(


RA1WU   Leo

----------


## ES4RZ

> RA1WU Leo


 :
20 15-16
30 11-12

----------


## rv6ljk

, ! -     FO0AAA  ,    K          RV6LJ.      "!    ".
        -  ,    .   40   , ,      .

----------


## RN3DK

> , ! -     FO0AAA  ,    K          RV6LJ.      "!    ".
>         -  ,    .   40   , ,      .


...!
 -      ...,
   -    
,    :Very Happy:  




> WA1S        .


   (UA3AB, RA3AUU) -   VP6DX    -      ....  :Laughing:  

Alex, 73!

----------


## Yan

RA3DQ de RZ3FW
, !     2 ,  ,     ,   - 2  , 2 ,3   .. ,   "  ..."   ,  -  .

----------


## Stan UN8GA

,   -?

----------


## RA3CQ

,  .
 .
.
  17   20 .
40   - .
   " ".
  .

----------


## Yan

> ,  .
>  .
> .
>   17   20 .
> 40   - .
>    " ".
>   .


,      , 20CW,   UA4(CC) ,   ,          -    ,

----------


## RA3CQ

, 
   3   (   20   CW),    .
 .
  CW,  SSB  RTTY,  , .
       .

----------


## RU3HD

2000      FO0AAA  20.  15-24 UTC,  15.  16-01.        .  A-4-S,  2000   YAGI  6 .   .      ! (     !)  ! .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rx3agd

XL-347  RUSSIAN YAGI      ...   3        RZ3FW, (RTTY)  (SSB)  (RTTY)  ,      .. !     ..         ,"  " ,        !!! !..        ""...     !!!(   )...
        !
73!!

p.s.:    ,  ,       ,   !!!!(      ,  ...  :Crazy:   )...  !

----------


## RW5C

> 2000      FO0AAA  20.  15-24 UTC,  15.  16-01.        .  A-4-S,  2000   YAGI  6 .   .      ! (     !)  ! .


   FO0AAA  15-    , UW3DI/4 80-  +3 -50...   ...  TX5C     :Smile:

----------


## rx3agd

> RW3AFY
> 
> ...  TX5C    
> 
> 
> ,  .     ...
> 
> Finita la comedia )))
> 
> 73!



................. ...............  :  :        ......  :!:

----------


## ES4RZ

-   !  :Smile:  JA/W   .
    + (-) .

----------


## RN3DK

> ,  .
>       ,          .


...!
  , 
    , 
   XF4 -    ... 
Alex, 73!  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9KW

> ,     ,        ,    .


,     ,       ,    .

----------


## va2wdq

> ,    .


        )))

73!

----------


## RV4CT

> 9X0R  -


      ... ,    ?        ...
73!

----------


## RW5C

> RW3AFY
> 
> ...  TX5C    
> 
> 
> ,  .     ...
> 
> Finita la comedia )))
> 
> 73!


   ....  !    -...   VP6  ....  ,       ...

----------


## RW5C

> Stan UN8GA
> 
>   9X0R  -    
> 
> 
>       ... ,    ?        ...
> 73!


QSL   ,    10-   ...   VISA,     ...

----------


## UA9KW

> , 
>     ,


, ,      .
   on-line loge     .   ,    ,     .
A56NM, A5ZN, H2VV, A9GQK, AS2L, R5CVI, UA1PTJ, UA4JMG.
   ?

----------


## US5WE

A56NM, A5ZN, H2VV, A9GQK, AS2L, R5CVI, UA1PTJ, UA4JMG. 
   ?

   ,    ,   "one can't buy the skill"  .

73, Vic

----------


## US5WE

> ,  ,  ""...


QSOs with: UT1FG
You have worked TX5C on 3 out of 27 band slots!

435300.0  UT1FG/MM    14-Mar-2008 1922Z  im44 via Sat VO-52          <DL3JIN>
 50110.0  UT1FG/MM    14-Mar-2008 1657Z  tx il28 - rx im44 tnx qso   <EA8AVI>
436800.0  UT1FG/MM    11-Mar-2008 2336Z  SO-50 sat  cq cq cq         <CT2ISG>
145920.0  UT1FG/MM    11-Mar-2008 2225Z  AO-51 Sat, now in Loc.HL69  <CT2ISG>
435300.0  UT1FG/MM    11-Mar-2008 2225Z  Yuri tnx AO-51 sat= HL69    <CT2ISG>
435300.0  UT1FG/MM    10-Mar-2008 2307Z  Yuri, tnx AO-51 Sat qso,73s <CT2ISG>
, ,  .
73, Vic

----------


## ES4RZ

,   3:40  7007.  .

----------


## RA6ALS

,         .
          .  ,      :wink:

----------


## rx3agd

> 4,5  6  2007     CQ FO/N6JA.    20-25 QSO/.  .     5-6 .:     ?
>    73! .


  ,  :Very Happy:  ,...    6      10 ...,   ,   ...

----------


## gera

> gera
> 
> 4,5  6  2007     CQ FO/N6JA.    20-25 QSO/.  .     5-6 .:     ?
>    73! . :evil:
> 
> 
>   , :D ,...    6      10 ...,   ,   ...


   , , .     ,!  2-3     -!
   73!.
SORRY,   ?

----------


## rn6dj

,     .....  rd3  ra3 -     .....       :Smile: )))

----------


## rx3agd

> SORRY,   ?



 .    11 ,   325 .       40 ..         ,     ...  :Smile: 

   " 2-3 "  ???...   -     ,"" DXCC   ,      3...      ""!!!!!(       angel  )

----------


## rx3agd

> :TX5C- ( ,,   ).
>       FO0/ ???
>   3   ? 
>    -    20-   ,  9 .   S-3. FO/N6JA  .
>  73!.


   ???... !

----------


## RA6ALS

> gera
> 
> SORRY,   ?
> 
> 
> 
>  .    11 ,   325 .       40 ..         ,     ... 
> 
>    " 2-3 "  ???...   -     ,"" DXCC   ,      3...      ""!!!!!(       angel  )


 ...

----------


## dvb

> ,    !


 !
       ,       QSO.
      , ..             20-.         .      ,    16:45       SSB,      ( NA).  ,    RU3DDR,         TU. ..   .  :Super:

----------


## RW5C

> (, )     ?!
>  ,         .


  VP6DX  ...       ...  ,  ...

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

,     ?    .    .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,    ??


QSO  14.03.   QSO    23.43 13.03.  .

----------


## RN3DK

> Yuri, ut7uw
> 
>  ,     ?    .    .
> 
> 
>       ,    ??


...!
  !!!  :Crazy:  
Alex
P.S.   !!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## ES4RZ

.
    ES4TV (ES5TV),   0,   4.

----------


## dvb

> 31 .  ,   , 7(  )  (22,5 %).


   ,        ,      TU.          .     RU3DDR  RU3DBR  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dvb

> . ,  .  V63ZM     UT6UW. ,   ,  UT6UW   . .


,  , ..  .

----------


## RV4CT

> :   2008- !!!!


, ,        FR/G - !   :Crazy:   - ,    ,      ...  .    -     ?   ( )  2007  (  ) -  BS7H!!!   2008    ,   ,       ,   ,      !

----------


## RN3DK

> rx3agd
> 
> :   2008- !!!!
> 
> 
> , ,        FR/G - !    - ,    ,      ...  .    -     ?   ( )  2007  (  ) -  BS7H!!!   2008    ,   ,       ,   ,      !


...!!!
  !!!
 - BS7H  ,  XF4,   -   !!!
 !!!
Alex

----------


## RA6ALS

-   6-     ?

----------


## Yan

> .       ,      .    ,- ,- .     80-     -  .    BS7,XF4,TX5  . -  ,       .
>        ,     .
>  de UA0FO.


,   ,  -        .              ,    holiday style expedition -        .
   new one,       - BS7  , TX5 -   20,     .   XF4 - ,       ,   -        (      -      ,          )
 !

----------


## VOVAN.59

RN3DK : " - BS7H  ,  XF4,   -   !!! ". ,      .   , SASE  new IRC ,  ... .
 73!

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

To:RX3AGD.
,    ,          ,        ,        TX5...   ,     .           ,  ...."  ","  100 "," ", "  ","   " ...
   ,   . RA3CQ,UA3KW     3  -   ,    .          .
 ,         ,         !?
 .

----------


## RN3DK

> >RN3DK : " - BS7H  ,  XF4,   -   !!! ".>
>     .
>    ""          ,     , 
>     ....    
> . QSL  : SAE +2GS to KU9C 1.08.2007,  06.11.2007  VR2 land.
>  5    .
>  , ...16-  -     -  ? 
>     ""   .      :
>  ,, ,     ,     , .. :-))   
> ...


!!!
,
     - 
  ,    ...
 :Crazy:  
       -     
 ???
  !
Alex,73!

----------


## rx3agd

> -     ,    ,    N8S, VP6DX   ,        ,


 !!!!!      (9X0R  5T5DC)      ,    ?
   !!!  ..  :Very Happy:

----------


## RN3DK

> Sergey Litvinenko
> 
>    ,   . RA3CQ,UA3KW     3  -   ,    .
> 
> 
>  -       ...
>     -     ,    ,    N8S, VP6DX   ,        ,


..!!!
!
   ??
  16   - ,
    2 ,
  CALL/CHEATER!!!
 ,     17  3 utc,   20   2-3 utc,
    cw    ???? - 
  a ?????????????
  ,      !!!
Alex

----------


## RN3DK

> ?
>   !     .
>   : - "//....   ...        ,  ".


    ,   ,    . ׸    -    16  
2 - 3   UTC   17  20  DX-a???
    CALL/CHEATER        
 VP6DX.....
      ?!?!?!?  :Smile:  
   CW...
 CW -   -  ,      ,   .     RZ3DJ -  
    c DX, RU3HD -   , ,    .
  ......   ,   ... - 
  ?????
Alex

----------


## ES4RZ

...   :Smile: . ,                 ,    .  .  , ,             -        5NN  3   . 
      ... :Smile: 


> -  ,     3,   ,


      ?    ...   5  20  "" 59+30.     2005,      .

----------


## ES4RZ

..

----------


## Yan

> Sergey Litvinenko
> 
>      80-     -  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      -    ,      5  9     XF4 -        ,   -  -  .

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

-     .
-    ,   TX5  ,      -   ,   .
,   TX5...,   ,   .
 QTH:      ,  ,,    ,,,    ( ),     .         ,        .
   de UA0FO.

----------


## RN3DK

> Sergey Litvinenko
> 
>      80-     -  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...!!!
  ....
    2 - 3   TX5C   , 
  -        ,   
 17 ?!?!?!?      ?????
            -
  ....

/CHEATER -  !!!!!  :Crazy:  
   ---0   assistant 
    ......
Alex

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

Log in LoTW

----------


## RU3OW

.   QSL ?

----------

